

Google chart API - daily limit lifted - r7000
http://code.google.com/apis/chart/#usage

======
r7000
I may have missed this before but the updated usage policy is:

"There's no limit to the number of calls per day you can make to the Google
Chart API. However, we reserve the right to block any use that we regard as
abusive, an apparent denial of service attempt for example. If you think your
service will make more than 250,000 API calls per day, please let us know by
mailing an estimate to chart-api-notifications@google.com."

